
The cyclist with the highest-ever VO2 max - bookofjoe
https://www.outsideonline.com/2398524/highest-ever-vo2max-cyclist-oskar-svendsen
======
bookofjoe
>Case Studies in Physiology: Temporal Changes in Determinants of Aerobic
Performance in Individual Going From Alpine Skier to World Junior Champion
Time Trial Cyclist

[https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/31194601/](https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/31194601/)

